# [LPF] To Bee or Not to Bee



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2013)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: 

Start Date: 6/24/2013
End Date: 


Character Encounter XP: 0; Encounter GP: 0
 time xp (0 days x 0 xp) = 0 xp; level x time gp (0 days x 0 gp) = 0 gp
total xp = 0; total gp = 0
Character Encounter XP: 0; Encounter GP: 0
 time xp (0 days x 0 xp) = 0 xp; level x time gp (0 days x 0 gp) = 0 gp
total xp = 0; total gp = 0
Character Encounter XP: 0; Encounter GP: 0
 time xp (0 days x 0 xp) = 0 xp; level x time gp (0 days x 0 gp) = 0 gp
total xp = 0; total gp = 0
Character Encounter XP: 0; Encounter GP: 0
 time xp (0 days x 0 xp) = 0 xp; level x time gp (0 days x 0 gp) = 0 gp
total xp = 0; total gp = 0
Character Encounter XP: 0; Encounter GP: 0
 time xp (0 days x 0 xp) = 0 xp; level x time gp (0 days x 0 gp) = 0 gp
total xp = 0; total gp = 0

[sblock=notable loot][/sblock]

 [sblock=my DMing rules for LPF]* I will use group initiatives, rolling  them     myself. In order to not unduly punish those with high  initiatives, I take the average of each side and add it to the dice. In  combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of     the  players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that   their    actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved   in    posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication   with  the   DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice        roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling because    some rolls need to be kept secret and it's just plain faster when   trying  to roll for a lot of npcs.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the        DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed     the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure     giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as  time    XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end      of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal    damage,   and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells    prepared.  A   caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use     these slots   normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or    inflict  spells, a   druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared    casters may  prepare   spells in these slots as if   they had left the    slots blank for  the   day, if they are able to do so.    They can go    through the appropriate   spell preparation as if they had   already    rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat       spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet would   be  much appreciated in  every IC post during a fight. 

*If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. I can't answer any concerns I don't know about.[/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Information]6/24/13 Start
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2013)

You quickly find yourself in one of the smaller meeting rooms where a middle aged man is sitting at one end of the small table eating a bit of supper. There is a small tray of food in the middle of the table along with a couple of pitchers, with plates at each of the chairs around the table. The man nods to you and waves you to sit down before continuing to dine.


----------



## BigB (Jun 24, 2013)

Tsaaruck, a large 1/2 Orc wearing leather armor enters the room a bit cautiously. Uncertain how to act although certain his upbringing would not be a good reference point, he sits and selects one small piece of food. It is a bit comical to see the brute nibble at a piece of fruit delicately. After chewing the tiny bit for an overly long time he smiles at the man already seated.  "Thank you very kind of you to offer food. The man said you need help.I am Tsaaruck. I came to help. This doesn't involve rats does it? Are there others?"


----------



## true-darkmoon (Jun 26, 2013)

After opening a couple of doors and suffering a modicum of cursing from the inhabitants of those rooms, Belendwar cautiously opens the door to this room.  "Is this the room where one can find Mr. Silvers, or am I mistaken again?"

Upon seeing the man nod, Bel sits down and helps himself to some of the food.  "So, I have come to answer your call to action...what is the action I am answering to, exactly?"


----------



## Cyclopean (Jun 26, 2013)

Llotah slides into the room. "I'm looking for a Mr. Silvers about a job. Is this room 3?"
He takes in the others in the room asking the same questions, sparing a brief nod to the half-orc. 
[sblock=Mini Stats] 
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Llotah_(Cyclopean)?s=wl
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* -1 (+1 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+4, 1d10+4, 19-20/x2)
*
Raging Stats: *[sblock]*
**AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17 Current: 17
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+6, 1d10+7, 19-20/x2) [/sblock]
*Rage: *6/day, 0 used
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Mr. Silvers nods quietly as each enters. When enough have entered, he speaks. "Yes, I am Mr. Silvers. The task doesn't involve rats that I know of, but vermin of a different nature. Bees to be exact, though beyond that I don't know the details. You'll have to get those from my daughter when you get to Haatse; she's the one whose been talking to the farmers about it, not I. I just figured that since I was here on business anyway, I'd see what kind of rabbit my good friend Grog could pull out of his hat. It would appear that the reputation this place has earned is genuine so far. If you don't mind me asking, what are your talents that would give one reason to believe you capable of the providing aid?"


----------



## BigB (Jun 27, 2013)

Tsaaruck is not sure if bees are better or worse than rats but is willing to find out.

I am strong and seem to outlast those that try to kill me. I have not fought bees. I guess they squish like any bug. So does the job pay? . 

Tsaaruck par takes of more food after he speaks his part.


----------



## Cyclopean (Jun 27, 2013)

Llotah speaks after Tsaaruck, addressing the half-orc first. "Don't be so sure we'll be fighting these bees, friend. We only know they'll be part of the job." Turning to Silvers, he continues, "That said, if we do have to fight them, I can do that. Even if their stingers get past my armor and scales, I've shaken off worse poisons." With a deft movement, the merfolk leapt into a chair and curled his tail beneath the seat. "As you can see, I can get around just fine. You mentioned farms? That'll be easy. I can get through any terrain, land or sea."
"And if you need a subtle touch, I can do that too," he said as he seemed to produce a dagger from nowhere.

[sblock=ooc]Should I make a roll for that bit of sleight of hand?[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 28, 2013)

Tsaaruck is taken aback at the actions of the merfolk.  Part of the job yes, fighting them somehow I think so. Do not fret I will not fight if not provoked. I think you are ready if needed also.  Looking at the other occupant in the room Belendwar and how about you? I did not get your name.


----------



## true-darkmoon (Jun 28, 2013)

Belendwar thinks to himself about bees, and honey cakes, and a wild grin slowly creeps upon his face. "Well, having a bit of fire to throw around when dealing with large groups of small things is always useful" he also thinks that he may need to make different preparations as far as his spells are concerned.


----------



## Melodramatic (Jun 29, 2013)

The door swings open as a half-orc wearing dark leathers enters the room. He is muscular tall and muscular as any of his kin, and his skin is rough and yellowish but his long and wild reddish hair, bright blue eyes and thick sideburns, that are even redder than his hair, complement his finer features, making him overall handsome for his kind. His face is slightly scarred and hardened,  and his eyes seem calculating and focused, but at the time being he also wears a large, somewhat stupid, smile making him seem harmless enough. As he enters the room the large curved Flachion he carries his back becomes visible. 

"Good day, friends" he deep bass voice echoes through the room "My name is Ragzhul o'Brian, though some call me the War Chanter, a name I plan to live up to." he pauses his eyes slowly scanning both his potential companions and the middle aged man.  "I've heard that there might be some work to be found here?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Ragzhul o'Brian (can't link yet)
*Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 13 Current: 12
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +2 (+4 vs. Fear)
**Bardic Performance Turns Remaining: 6.
**Spells Remaining: 1st Level 2/2;*
 [/sblock]


----------



## Cyclopean (Jun 29, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]You'll open it with [ sblock=Mini Stats] and close it with [ /sblock] (minus the spaces after the first bracket). I know you do a link with the  tag, but I don't know how to hyperlink, I'm afraid.[/sblock]


----------



## Melodramatic (Jun 29, 2013)

[sblock="ooc"]Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2013)

The man looks over the assembled group. "If you wish to learn more details, visit my inn in Haatse and get what information you can from my daughter and the regular farmers. I'm sure that if the job is genuinely big enough to warrant further attention from there that appropriate compensation can be acquired. Now I hate to run, but I'm afraid I have a lot of errands to do while in Venza, and must be getting about the rest of my business. Feel to finish off the rest of the food." With that, the man stands up, bows, and disappears. After some final shopping and sleep, you head out to Haatse the next morning. The initial part of the trip on the main roads goes smoothly, and you are able to stay the night in a farmer's barn, but as soon as you turn onto the side road leading to the village, it becomes apparent that the weather has not been kind lately; downed trees, washed out fords, and detours and delays of various kinds plague your second day slowing down travel considerably.

        *GM:*  I need survival and perception checks from everyone to see how much the party is slowed down by the rough conditions of the road and it's immediate surroundings.


----------



## BigB (Jul 1, 2013)

Tsaaruck moves along carrying his gear without too much effort. The delays however worry him. I hope we are not needed right away.

perception = 11
survival = 9

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  14 (without shield/ Flat:13, Touch: 11,)
HP:  15 current:15
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16 Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 6/6 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Cyclopean (Jul 1, 2013)

True to his word, the merfolk has little difficulty with the rough terrain, swiftly clambering over the downed trees and swimming through the floods.
[sblock=Rolls]
Perception: 1D20-1 = [18]-1 = 17http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=27731

Survival: 1D20-1 = [19]-1 = 18http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=27732

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Llotah_(Cyclopean)?s=wl]Llotah, Merfolk Barbarian[/url]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15/15
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* -1 (+1 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+4, 1d10+4, 19-20/x2)
*
Raging Stats: *[sblock]*
**AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17/17
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+6, 1d10+7, 19-20/x2) [/sblock]
*Rage: *6/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Melodramatic (Jul 1, 2013)

Ragzhul's initially high enthusiasm was dwindling by the minute, but he refused to show it. He didn't get along with nature, despite his heritage, and traveling was always a pain, not to speak of tough terrain. But he was determined to prove his worth and refused tried relentlessly to hide his incompetence.

He kept his distance from his traveling companions. Whenever he had to speak he had much to say, but he rarely found a reason to speak to them. He was busy enough with the traveling.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Ragzhul o'Brian (can't link yet)
*Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 13 Current: 12
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +2 (+4 vs. Fear)
**Bardic Performance Turns Remaining: 6.
**Spells Remaining: 1st Level 2/2;*
 [/sblock]


----------



## Melodramatic (Jul 1, 2013)

[sblock="rolls"]
Sorry for the double post, needed 10 posts and now I can link.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4112512/
survival and percaption, in that order.[/sblock]


----------



## Boat Nectar (Jul 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Still room for one more?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 2, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Sure.[/sblock]


----------



## Boat Nectar (Jul 3, 2013)

As you travel you hear a shout from behind you.  "Hail Friends!"


Off in the distance another half-orc figure approaches.  Upon closer inspection you notice that his green skin is covered in scars, and his bright yellow eyes have a strange, catlike pupil.  

"The barkeep at the Dunn Wright Inn mentioned that you all had just set out and may need another set of hands.  I can't say that I have much experience with bees, but I know how to swing a blade reasonably well."  the stranger continues.

As he reaches the party he gives a slight bow and introduces himself. "Gazrak Wyrmspeaker at your service."


----------



## true-darkmoon (Jul 3, 2013)

[sblock=Rolls] Fist Number is perception, second is survival
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4114543/
Perception:14
Survival: 1[/sblock]

Not being accustomed to such hardships, Belendwar often falls behind, usually with a chorus of Wait for me and I'm so sorry

[sblock=mini-stats] 
Belendwar Thysenkrupp
*Initiative:* 0
*AC:* 11(touch and flat-footed are the same)
*HP:* 7/7
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +0 *Will:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dagger
*Spells Prepared: * lvl 0: Light, Ghost Sound, Spark
                         lvl 1: Burning Hands (2), Silent Image   *
*http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Belendwar_Thysenkrupp_(true-darkmoon
[/sblock]


----------



## Melodramatic (Jul 3, 2013)

"_Three_ orc-bloods in a job involving bees? This tale might just end up a comedy". Ragzhul snorts and laughs, failing to hide the cynicism in his deep voice.


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Ragzhul o'Brian
*Initiative:** +2*
*AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 13 Current: 12
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +2 (+4 vs. Fear)*
*Bardic Performance Turns Remaining:** 6.*
*Spells Remaining: 1st Level 2/2;*
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 4, 2013)

Tsaaruck  raises his hand in a halfhearted wave due to the journey wearing on his nerves. Welcome friend. I learned the importance of having friends while resolving a situation the last problem I helped with.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2013)

Finding the detours unexpectedly challenging, the group struggles throughout most of the morning and early afternoon to make progress. Everyone is starting to show signs of travel fatigue in the midafternoon when without warning, they stumble upon a clearing that immediately makes them groan. It's full of holes, spider webs, dead ants, dead spiders, and a few of the combatants still live as a giant spider and two giant ants are locked in battle. The only way forward is through the clearing and past the combatants that will almost certainly attack any creature that enters the clearing as quickly as they will attack each other.









*OOC:*


We are in combat. There is no map; the clearing is roughly 30 to 40 feet in diameter, and there is enough debris and bodies from the earlier battle that it is all effectively rough terrain. The party is at one edge with the path you are currently on going through and exiting in more or less a straight line across the clearing. The remaining combatants are about 15 feet into the clearing with the spider on one side of the road, and the ants on the other side of the road. The party is up; actions will go off in the order of how they are posted.


----------



## BigB (Jul 6, 2013)

Upon seeing the giant ants and spider Tsaaruck readies his shield and warhammer. No bees, but I think these giant insects could slow us down a bit. Anyone have a plan?

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  14 (without shield/ Flat:13, Touch: 11,)
HP:  15 current:15
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16 Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 6/6 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## Boat Nectar (Jul 7, 2013)

"I say we just squish them..."  Gazrak replies, before hefting his bardiche and charging into the fray.

Actions: Drawing weapon as part of move action to move up to ten feet from the nearest giant ant, then attacking with his bardiche as a standard action.

Invisiblecastle dot com/roller/view/4120273/   (wont let me link, result of 14)

OOC:  is there no dice roller forum tool anymore?

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Gazrak Wyrmspeaker
Initiative: +3
AC: 15 (14 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +4 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1Will: -2 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bardiche
Rage: 6/6 rounds remaining
Special: 40ft Speed, Darkvision 60ft
[/sblock]


----------



## Cyclopean (Jul 8, 2013)

"Or something like that, anyway." Llotah smiles as he draws his sword and rushes at the spider.
[sblock=Rolls]
Attack and damage: 1d20+4=15, 1d10+4=9
EDIT: just realized that the damage I rolled would have been for a small greatsword; Llotah, of course, is using a medium weapon. If he hits, he should actually be dealing 2d6+4=12 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Llotah_(Cyclopean)?s=wl]Llotah, Merfolk Barbarian[/url]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15/15
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* -1 (+1 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+4, 2d6+4, 19-20/x2)
*
Raging Stats: *[sblock]*
**AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17/17
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+6, 2d6+7, 19-20/x2) [/sblock]
*Rage: *6/6
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 8, 2013)

Tsaaruck shrugs his shoulders and moves to attack the other ant "Squish em it is!" Swinging his warhammer at the giant ant but the hard exoskeleton makes them resilient to his blow.

[sblock] Attack 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
Damage 1d8+4 → [1,4] = (5) [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  14 (without shield/ Flat:13, Touch: 11,)
HP:  15 current:15
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16 Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 6/6 

Tsaaruk
[/sblock]


----------



## Melodramatic (Jul 8, 2013)

"The gods bless orcish planning, I guess" Raghzul says with a bitter smile. He draws the large blade from his back, its metallic sound echoing in the short lived silence before battle. He takes a deep breath, and begins to sing. His deep voice summons shivers and tingles of anticipation as it tells the story of great heroics and legendary stories. He is ready for battle.
[sblock=OOC]
Draws weapons and uses inspire courge.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]

Ragzhul o'Brian
*Initiative:** +2*
*AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 13 Current: 12
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +2 (+4 vs. Fear)*
*Bardic Performance Turns Remaining:** 6.*
*Spells Remaining: 1st Level 2/2;*
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will get an update posted tonight after work.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2013)

As the party charges in, the vermin fighting are startled to find more combatants on the field, and though the ants turn to face their new aggressors, they fail to land any blows. The spider seems to hesitate and move back and watch to see what happens next.









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Melodramatic (Jul 14, 2013)

Envious of his companions, Ragzhul quickly moves towards the ants doing his best to flank one of them. He continues his song of battle, which grows faster as anticipation and adrenaline run through his body like fire. Holding his heavy blade with both hands he slashes the vermin with a shout that echoes through the woods, and strangely fits his song.
[sblock=Combat OOC]
Moves towards an ant flanking if possible, getting as close as he can to flank it if not. Attacks with falchion.
Attack: 1d20+4 = 16 (including song, not including flank)
Damage: 2d4+5 = 12 (including song)
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Ragzhul o'Brian
*Initiative:** +2*
*AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 13 Current: 13
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +2 (+4 vs. Fear)*
*Bardic Performance Turns Remaining:** 5.*
*Spells Remaining: 1st Level 2/2;*
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ragzhul drops one of the already injured ants.


----------



## Cyclopean (Jul 15, 2013)

"You have something against orcs, Razghul?" asks Llotah as he takes a swing at the remaining ant.

[sblock=Rolls]
Attack and damage: 1d20+4, 2d6+4=[6, 4], [4, 4, 4]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Llotah_(Cyclopean)?s=wl]Llotah, Merfolk Barbarian[/url]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15/15
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* -1 (+1 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+4, 2d6+4, 19-20/x2)
*
Raging Stats: *[sblock]*
**AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17/17
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+6, 2d6+7, 19-20/x2) [/sblock]
*Rage: *6/6
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 17, 2013)

Tsaaruck attacks the remaining ant swinging his warhammer.

[sblock]
attack 1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)
damage 1d8+4 → [6,4] = (10) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  14 (without shield/ Flat:13, Touch: 11,)
HP:  15 current:15
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16 Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 6/6 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jul 17, 2013)

[sblock]Oops. Forgot to add +1 to hit and damage for inspire courage by Ragzhul.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


I apologize about the lack of quickness the last few weeks; my mind has been very scatter brained and trying to get it to focus has been challenging.







The second ant drops as the spider, which is clearly already wounded, continues to warily watch the party from a short distance away.









*OOC:*


I'm going to put it back at the top of the round and the full party being up.


----------



## Cyclopean (Jul 22, 2013)

Llotah looks at the spider and cocks his head to the side. "Think it'll leave us be if we back off?"


----------



## BigB (Jul 23, 2013)

It does not seem eager to die today. perhaps we continue on, but are we then endangering other travelers? Tsaaruck stares at the spider as if to dare it to charge.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 24, 2013)

You really don't think this is a heavily traveled part of the forest. The "road" you've been traveling on for a detour is a glorified hunting path.


----------



## BigB (Jul 24, 2013)

Deep in thought, examining the track they are following, Tsaaruck seemingly answers his own question.Looking at the path I guess it is not used much except perhaps by hunters and they would know the dangers of the area. If this spider is keen to leave us in peace we may be needed in town if the Bees are the same proportion as the ants and spider and someone could be in danger.


----------



## Cyclopean (Jul 24, 2013)

Llotah has clearly paid minimal attention to Tsaaruck's speech. "Watch my back," he says with a shrug. "I can't move backwards without startling it."​ He turns around and begins slithering back to the path.


----------



## Melodramatic (Jul 25, 2013)

"Well I guess I'll have to leave the spider out of this tale. Not that I'm complainin'" Raghzul says, probably amusing only himself. he keeps his blade high as Lolath moves away, so the treacherous vermin won't get any ideas, and then moves away himself.

Ragzhul laughs to the talk of mis-sized insects and sheaths his blade. "Giant bees? well not as funny as small ones, but that would be a sight indeed. Well enough talk lets continue before it calls any giant butterfly friends"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 30, 2013)

The spider watches the party warily but causes them no trouble. Eventually at dusk, you see the lights of the village ahead of you. You quickly make your way to the Seven Silvers, the inn, where a winsome young lass greets you, "Greetings, good sirs, what brings you to our tiny village at such an hour?"


----------



## Cyclopean (Jul 30, 2013)

"A Mr. Silvers sent us. He said there was work involving bees."


----------



## BigB (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr. Silvers directed us here to get details from his daughter. Is she available to speak with us?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 6, 2013)

"Oh good, he remembered to say something about that. I am his daughter, and yes, we have a bit of a bee problem. Well, really a crazy alchemist accident problem, but right now, the bees are the biggest difficulty. It appears that an a recently arrived hermit alchemist near the edge of town was doing some experimentation that got of control, and a number of normally harmless insects were rather enlarged. A couple of bees that were affected appear to be trying to setup a new nest, and that has a number of the townsfolk very concerned."


----------



## Cyclopean (Aug 6, 2013)

Llotah nods. "I suppose you want us to get rid of the nest? We could do that. I'm sure that we'll be compensated adequetly; it'd be a shame if we came all this way over that washed-out trail for nothing."


----------



## Melodramatic (Aug 7, 2013)

"Well then, seems like a worthy challenge indeed, lass" Ragzhul says, smiling to the girl. "But might I ask your name first? And if already on the subject, as my companion asked so bluntly, what kind of reward are we talking about?"

He gives a heartful smile and then adds with a laugh "Killing giant insects is, of course, a reward on its own end, but adventure without gold is as sad as a tavern without a bard, or worse; a tavern without me"


----------



## BigB (Aug 9, 2013)

Tsaaruck has a look of panic on his face as he listens to Silver's daughter.I hope the crazy alchemist has been stopped!! Sounds like he is playing a dangerous game.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 12, 2013)

"I am Asina. As for a reward, the mayor is asking residents and local farmers to pool their resources. There won't be much coin likely, but the hope is that enough people have some odds and ends sitting around that they aren't using that might be of some value to any would be exterminators. As for the alchemist, he's been adviced to contain his experiments better in the future, and he seems to be doing so for now at least. If you have any further questions, you can try asking him or some the local farmers for further aid or details. And of course, we have rooms for you to stay in as well."

With that, she gives you a nod towards the common room where several tables sit gathered around an open fire and a long bar sits along one of the walls. There aren't many folk still around due to the late hour, mostly staff doing the nightly cleaning, but there a few intrepid drinkers still about.


----------



## Cyclopean (Aug 12, 2013)

"I'd 'contain' the alchemist, if I were you," mutters Llotah. Stretching, he continues in a louder voice: "Well, I generally prefer to hear a number ahead of time, but I'm sure we'll be able to work something out. As far as lodging, is there a stream or pond nearby? Not that I mean to refuse your hospitality, I'm just more dry than sore."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 12, 2013)

"From what I understand, he's actually halfway useful when he behaves, and there is a pond out back, as we do occasionally get merfolk visitors. And I wouldn't worry too much about your pay. We've attracted a surprising amount of retired adventurers around here of late that will likely have some old gear lying around."


----------



## Cyclopean (Aug 12, 2013)

Llotah appears startled for the briefest of moments before assuming an affable grin. "Well, Asina, it seems we have a deal. I hope I didn't give you the impression that compensation is my only concern here; it seems you've got quite a problem, and who knows how far it'll spread if we don't deal with it now. I'm surprised to hear that you get merfolk this far inland; perhaps they're lured in by tales of the great beauty at the inn. Could you possibly tell me when the last time you had such visitors was? And did they say where they were from?"

[sblock=ooc]Rolling Diplomacy to try and improve our first impression. If someone trained in diplomacy wants to try, let's call this an assist another attempt.
Diplomacy: 1d20+2=13
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you know where the nest is? I think in the morning we should visit the Hermit and then the nest. For now I need some rest.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2013)

"Aldrich would probably give you better answers than I on the location of the nest. As for the merfolk, we have a small population of retired adventurers here, many of whom continue to get visits by past friends, beyond that I don't know a whole lot."

The rest of the night is peaceful enough, and the party heads out in the morning after getting directions to the home of Aldric Weatherbomb, the recently settled alchemist who lived a short distance from town. The house is unremarkable as you approach it, and indeed, if you hadn't heard about the man already, you would have no way of knowing his trade or reputation from the house itself. Upon knocking on the door, a decently dressed servant greets you, "How may I help you today?"


----------



## BigB (Aug 23, 2013)

Tsaaruck looks around at the others waiting for someone more skilled in negotiations. As no others speak up his features twist in concentration as he tries to think the words to speak. We are here to speak with Aldric Weatherbomb on a matter of importance.


----------



## Cyclopean (Aug 24, 2013)

Llotah waits patiently for Ragzhul or Gazrak to speak up, and sighs when he hears Tsaaruck's fumbling introduction. He continues, "More specifically, we're the folks who're going to deal with the...infestation. We've come to see if Mr. Aldrich can give us any information."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


I apologize about the slow pace. An inconsistent work schedule is wreaking havoc on my energy levels.







The servant simply nods and disappears for a few minutes before returning and leading you to an enclosed courtyard that looks like a warzone. Multiple explosions and accidents of all kinds are clearly visible on the walls. In one corner there is a canopy setup with a small lab underneath where a gentleman you take to be Mr. Weatherbomb is working. He seems normal until he turns to talk to you, and at that point, you have to resist cringing, as his half of his face looks like it's simply been melted away, and the other half looks like its been hardboiled; whatever experiments he does are clearly not ones you want to be anywhere near while he is doing them. Speaking in a surprisingly pleasant tenor voice, "Why do you people keep bothering me? I already told you, the experiment that led to the "infestation" has been ceased, and there will be no more experiments along that line of inquiry until I can figure out a better containment system. Why do you idiotic dolts keep pestering me?"


----------



## BigB (Sep 9, 2013)

Tsaaruck is visibly irritated with the HERMIT and is trying to stay under control. 

[sblock]Intimidate attempt = 15[/sblock]

His voice raising a bit he replies   IDIOTIC DOLTS!!!!!! AM I BOTHERING YOU? PERHAPS I CAN MAKE IT SO NO ONE EVERS BOTHERS YOU AGAIN. I suggest you take a different tone with me and my companions. We have come here because of the problem you created and unless you want to be fed to your creations a piece at a time you will answer our questions politely.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 10, 2013)

The man actually chuckles as he gives you his full attention. "Well, at least you have a backbone; that's more than some of these so called former adventurers can claim anymore. If you can come up with original questions as well, rather than simply repeating the same rubbish as all the fools before you, perhaps this wont be a complete waste of time after all."


----------



## BigB (Sep 12, 2013)

Calming a bit with the reply of having a backbone Tsaaruck relaxes and continues his line of questioning.  It seems the Bees are the biggest threat to the community if they build a hive. Is there a way to reverse the effects or a way other than fighting every single oversized Bug to return the community to a safe area?


----------



## Cyclopean (Sep 15, 2013)

Llotah seems satisfied with Tsaaruck's negotiations. "Not that we couldn't fight 'em all if we had to," he adds. "Of course, if you have any advice on how to clear 'em out, we'd be glad to hear it. I think the gnome mentioned something about using smoke. You have anything like that? I'd figure an alchemist able to cook up something like those bees oughta have some good stuff he's just dying to test."

[sblock=ooc]Rolling diplomacy: 1d20+2=21

Also, it seems like we're missing most of our party here...[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I'll be dealing with the party situation tonight after I get home from work.[/sblock]

"By my count, it only affected a couple of bees that managed to escape; you seem to have enough head on your shoulder to handle that. And yes, since you were smart enough to ask the right questions, unlike so many of these wannabe adventurers turned farmers, I do have something that could help you out a bit. I'm sure you are familiar with both alchemical bombs and smoke sticks; I have studied both to try to create a smoke bomb. It still needs some perfecting, but I believe I have a version sufficiently advanced to serve as the core of an effective trap. I believe I may even know a good flower field to try it at. If you come back in the morning, I should have a good flower trap ready suitable for you opponents." The man actually seems pleasant as the conversations shifts into his comfort zone.


----------



## BigB (Sep 19, 2013)

Tsaaruck is content with the Hermits reply.  Looking to Llotah What do you think? Should we go back and get something to eat and relax a bit before dealing with the bees in the morning? Turning back to the alchemist  Thank you. We will be back in the morning. Is there anything else we will need?


----------



## Cyclopean (Sep 22, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]We left for the alchemist's in the morning, right? What time is it now? I feel like we shouldn't burn an entire day waiting for Weatherbomb to finish his stuff--maybe we could go scout?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about the delays. Real life issues are proving to be more of a pain, both literally and figuratively, than anticipated, but this week should see the end of the physical pain at least; seeing the dentist is never fun, but in this case, it's a bit overdue. Hopefully by end of the week, I'll be back on track.[/sblock]

The alchemist is able to produce a map quickly enough, and the field in question looks like a fairly standard open meadow surrounded by light forest. 









*OOC:*


Go ahead and give me a survival check to see how well you can spot a good place to put the decoy.


----------



## Cyclopean (Sep 26, 2013)

Llotah proves to not to have much to contribute to finding a location for the decoy.

[sblock=roll]Survival: 1d20-1=9 [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Sep 27, 2013)

Tsaaruck looks around. Well I know when I was desperate I could find bees nest in some out of the way places. He looks around a bit more finally deciding on a spot Here this is it.

[sblock]survival check = 17[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will get a post up tonight after work. Figured out how to deal with the diminished party size.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 3, 2013)

Returning to the alchemist's house the next morning, you find a younger man with him waiting for you. "Ah good, you're here early. This is Degen, my apprentice. If you don't mind, I would have him join you so he can harvest the bees after they are dead; there are some interesting qualities about how the mutations affected their attributes and abilities that I wish to study further. He can also provide a limited amount of support should it prove to be necessary, though I suspect a touch of healing afterwards is all that will be required, as you both look like capable warriors. Here is the decoy, as promised, just set it up, and wait for the bees. Couldn't be simpler. The smoke should radiate out roughly 20 feet, and may be a bit thick at the center, so plan accordingly. And do be careful with that thing, Degen, or you'll set it off early." You see that Degen is carrying a rather larger than usual flower as you head to the spot selected the day before. 

After carefully setting up the flower trap so that it looks natural, something that Degen helps out with considerably with his knowledge of plants and the wilds, you settle in to wait in a good spot about 40 feet away from the decoy. It takes a couple of hours, but you do finally see a couple of very large bees appear in the clearing, and they eventually make their way to the flower decoy, which works perfectly, releasing a ball of smoke that envelopes the bees completely, though you were able to follow the bees well enough you know where they were when the smoke was released, making it possible to find and strike them if you act quickly enough.









*OOC:*


Combat Time. There's no map, as it's a pretty simple scenario. The entire area of smoke is an open field, and you have no obstructions between you and your targets. If you engage in melee this round, you can find the bees despite the thick smoke, otherwise, you will need to roll perception checks to locate them as they move. The smoke functions the same as fog cloud. The party is up.


----------



## Cyclopean (Oct 9, 2013)

Llotah's eyes narrow, and with a roar he charges into the midst of the smoke.

[sblock=Rolls, ooc]
Llotah rages and charges. His AC is down to 14 until next round.
Attack and damage: 1d20+8=24, 2d6+7=11
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Llotah_(Cyclopean)?s=wl]Llotah, Merfolk Barbarian[/url]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15/15
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* -1 (+1 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+4, 2d6+4, 19-20/x2)
*
Raging Stats: *[sblock]*
**AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17/17
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +1 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+6, 2d6+7, 19-20/x2) [/sblock]
*Rage: *5/6
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2013)

Tsaaruck bursts from hiding sprinting all out to the smoke and where he last saw the bees. A step behind Llotah he swings his warhammer hoping to drop a bee before it stings him. Lossing his footing a bit as he swings at the unseen insects his hammer flails a bit away from his intended trajectory.

[sblock]to hit 1d20+5=6[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  14 (without shield/ Flat:13, Touch: 11,)
HP:  15 current:15
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16 Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 6/6 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Dazed and confused, the bees are not happy about the appearance of the two barbarians, and strike back as much as their disoriented state can manage. The fact that they can manage to do anything at all is a bit worrisome as you were told that the smoke should have stopped them cold. The hit taken by the one on Llotah is enough to completely throw it off, and it's stinger doesn't even come close to hitting. Tsaaruck is not as lucky as a stinger buries itself in his flesh; the stinger by itself would barely have been noticed, as it does a paltry 2 damage, but the poison injected into the bloodstream might become a bit more annoying.









*OOC:*


I need a Fort save DC 14 from Tsaaruck to avoid taking 2 points of strength damage. The party is up.


----------



## BigB (Oct 16, 2013)

Tsaaruck is stung by the dazed bee and feels weakened. Biting back the pain and weakness Tsaaruck sets his feet and swings his warhammer at the bee.

Watch out. The stings weaken you.


[sblock]Fort save = 7
-2 str =17(+3 +1BAB)to hit =14
1d8+3 damage=8
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2013)

Llotah seems to take the warning to heart as she cuts the bee on her in half. Tsaaruck's blow throws the bee off kilter enough that the next blow brushes by the half orc's head harmlessly at the last second.









*OOC:*


The party is up. I need another fort save DC 14 from Tsaaruck to prevent another 2 points of strength damage.


----------



## BigB (Oct 28, 2013)

Tsaaruck is obviously affected by the bees poison as his swings lack the usual vigor. Growling through the increasing weakness he delivers a solid blow to the bee harassing him.

[sblock]Fort save=8 It is one of those days for Tsaaruck.
to hit 1d20+2 (due to -4 str)=18
dam 1d8+2(due to -4 str)=10
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tsaaruck 
Initiative +1
AC:  14 (without shield/ Flat:13, Touch: 11,)
HP:  15 current:13
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16 Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1
Resistence: 0
Current Weapon in Hand: Shield & Warhammer
Rage: 6/6 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tsaaruk(BIGB)#Finances

current status -4 strength due to bee sting poison
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will get a post up tonight after work.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 2, 2013)

The last bee is cut in half, and after giving the weakened barbarian a potion of lesser restore, the apprentice goes to work dissecting the bees. When it becomes clear that he is no further need of assistance from the barbarians, they return to the Inn, where they find one of the mayor's assistant waiting for them. Upon confirmation of the completed deed, he runs off to get the prepared payment while the heroes tell their tale to the gathered farmers, who are all grateful, and have a few free drinks.









*OOC:*


This formally concludes this adventure. I apologize for the slowness of it, but I hope the one remaining player had fun. I will get numbers and treasure posted on the first post sometime later this weekend after I have a chance to catch my breath from this week.


----------



## BigB (Nov 2, 2013)

Tsaaruck sees the bee fall and looks around when he realizes no other danger is present he relaxes a bit and is extremely grateful to the apprentice for returning his strength.

Upon encountering the gratitude of the farmers Tsaaruck realizes what he has missed until now. Finally he is accepted, not hunted by his own tribe or shunned by those that do not know him and fear his heritage. He fully embraces the farmers and indulges in a few tales of his heroism in battling the fierce strength stealing bees.

[sblock]Thanks for seeing this through sunshadow. I enjoyed the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Nov 5, 2013)

As the farmers begin to return to their homes Tsaaruck finds a seat more to himself as he waits for the mayors assistant to return. Thinking back on the recent adventures he wonders if giant rats and giant bees are going to be the extent of his conquests. He smirks as he thinks of the fierce warrior that swats bees and kills rodents. Will the bards sing of his name in jest? Oh well he has helped the community and survived another day hoping not to encounter any more bees or rats.

When the assistant returns Tsaaruck collects his reward and begins the walk back to the Dunn Wright Inn hoping to find his friends or hear of how they fair.

[sblock=ooc]I wanted to get Tsaaruck back to the DWI to see about an upcoming adventure. I will update his character sheet when you post exp and treasure.  Thanks again.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'll get the numbers ran sometime this week, but work is proving to be a bit more of a pain than expected after two people quit.


----------



## BigB (Nov 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


No problem. I understand.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 6, 2013)

[MENTION=40072]BigB[/MENTION]
                [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION]

Level him.  Time-based experience earned is enough to put him Tsaaruck at 2nd level.  Also I'll make some notes below to try to help out sunshadow21 with getting xp totals finished up.

Adventure length: 132 days (9.24 DMC)

---
Tsaaruck: (BigB)  1,089 (Starting xp) + 217 (TBX) = 1,306 + 600 (Enc 1&2) + 1,111 (TBX) = 3,017 xp (final total)
TBX thru July 24 (31 days): 31 * 7 = 217
TBX thru Nov 2 (101 days): 101 * 11 = 1,111
(Tsaaruck hit 2nd level on July 24 in the midst of a combat encounter)

1,297 (TBG) + 900 (encounter gold) = +2,197 gp earned this adventure
TBG thru July 24 (31 days): 31 * 6 = 186 gp
TBG thru Nov 2 (101 days): 101 * 11 = 1,111 gp
---

Llotah: (Cyclopean) 0 (starting xp) +756 (TBX) + 600 (Enc 1&2) = 1,356 xp (final total)
648 (TBG) +900 (encounter gold) = +1,548 gp earned
TBX thru Oct 9 (108 days): 108 * 7 = 756
TBG thru Oct 9 (108 days): 108 * 6 = 648
---

Ragzhul: (Melodramatic) 0 (starting xp) + 315 (TBX) + 200 (Enc 1) = 515 xp (final total)
270 (TBG) + 300 (encounter gold) = +570 gp earned
TBX thru Aug 7 (45 days): 45 * 7 = 315
TBG thru Aug 7 (45 days): 45 * 6 = 270
---

Gazrak: (Boat Nectar) 0 (starting xp) + 98 (TBX) + 200 (Enc 1) = 298 xp (final total)
83 (TBG) + 300 (Encounter gold) = +383 gp earned
TBX thru July 7 (14 days): 14 * 7 = 98
TBG thru July 7 (14 days): 14 * 6 = 83
---

Belendwar: (true-darkmoon) 0 (starting xp) + 63 (TBX) = 63 xp (final)
TBX thru July 2 (9 days): 9 * 7 = 63
TBG thru July 2 (9 days): 9 * 6 = 54
---

Encounter 1 (2 ants; CR 3) 800 xp, 1,200 gp
4 participants (BigB, Cyclopean, Melodramatic, Boat Nectar for the beginning)
Encounter finished July 30.  200 xp, 300 gp each

Encounter 2 (2 bees; CR 3) 800 xp, 1,200 gp
2 participants (BigB, Cyclopean)
Encounter finished Nov 2.  400 xp, 600 gp each

BigB (played to the end)
Cyclopean (last post Oct 9, 2013)
Melodramatic (last post Aug 7, 2013)
Boat Nectar (last post July 7, 2013)
true-darkmoon (last post July 2, 2013)

It's very difficult to tell based on what was posted in the game thread exactly what monsters were involved in the combats.  I think the above is a fairly reasonable guess and an appropriate amount of experience.  SS will have to chime in on the encounters for more reliable data.


----------



## Cyclopean (Nov 6, 2013)

My apologies for letting this fall off of my radar. I seem to have stopped getting update emails at some point, but that's hardly an excuse. 

I think I'll be taking a break from LPF for a while. I'll make sure to hang out in the DWI for a while before I try to join adventures again, to make sure I'll be able to give the game the attention my fellow players and GMs deserve.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2013)

CR 3 for both of those is appropriate for both encounters as they actually played out. They were originally planned to be a bit tougher but a limited schedule and party attrition limited my ability to flesh them out as planned. I had originally intended for the spider and the terrain to play a larger role in the first fight, but my schedule was not cooperative, and I downgraded the bees from the advanced template in the last fight due to the diminished party size. Thank you very much for working those numbers up. Work has been draining me hard of late.

--------------

As the party is waiting for the mayor's assistant to return with their reward, some of the farmers hand them various relics of an adventuring past that never came to bear fruit. An old wand of curing, several potions of curing, and a burnt out ioun stone whose only purpose now was to shed light stood out amongst the debris of broken dreams laid out before the new adventurers. Equally compelling were the stories that came with the items; some folks were content to be farmers, others wished they could still be adventurers if only they were being held back by this or that. By the time the mayor's assistant arrived with the coin, the new adventurers had learned that whatever lay ahead, it would not always be an easy road.

--------------
Treasure: Used Wand of Cure Light Wounds (17 charges) (255 gp), 2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp each), Ioun Torch (75 gp)

How Treasure Works: If you see treasure you want to keep, you take it and subtract it's value from your overall gold take for the adventure. Work with your fellow party members as a single item can only be claimed by one person, they do not duplicate. Anything not claimed goes to the Mystic Pearl where it is available to everyone to purchase (normally magic items require someone to roll to see if they are available; anything left over from adventures is available without a roll).


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 6, 2013)

[sblock=sunshadow21]Since you've verified the encounter numbers I'll go ahead and work up numbers for the other players as I have time and edit them into my post above.  I know you've had a bit of a rough time lately so if there is anything else I can do to help please let me know. --GE[/sblock]


----------



## Cyclopean (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I'll just have Llotah stick with the gold; I don't know when I'll pick him up again, so I might as well let BigB and the folks at the Pearl take their pick.


----------

